# who like Killdozer(noise-rock band from USA) here?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I think there a could band, at time there music brutal noise-rock & sludgy and always humoureous,
I have dowload some of it, new pants & shirt , Richard these two songs they rule .

Richard so funny i smile when i hear it the first time the lyrics are :lol:

hail this band :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2017)

I love Killdozer. I had everything on vinyl but the only CD I can find is "Intellectuals Are the Shoeshine Boys of the Elite." I really want to find "Little Baby Buntin'" which is their magnum opus. I haven't found "12 Point Buck" either. When I played in punk bands in the early 90s I wrote lyrics that were influenced by Killdozer--narrated by some demented and otherwise deranged, fvkced up guy done with obscenity-strewn dark humor. I also had a couple of songs on theirs on some punk compilations or other that I seriously doubt were ever made into CDs. What's funny is that they started off as a backup band for a Chinese-American lady who played guitar and sang ABBA songs--yes, really!


----------

